# A great forstner bit set from a big box store



## Milo

Wow, I like that. How much does Lowes want for that? Thanks for the demo!

NOW, what I really want is a new Brad Point bit set!


----------



## bobasaurus

Milo, the set was about $50. Not bad considering they were listed for $10-$20 apiece on the shelf.


----------



## treaterryan

I just picked (like literally, 2 hours ago) up the Wood River 10 piece set at Woodcraft in Colorado Springs for 22 bucks. Woodcaft has a dal on them right now. I'll have to review them and compare them to your notes. Thanks for he review!


----------



## dnick

My son gave me this set last christmas, and I have to say they are superior to the Craftsman, smaller set, I have. 5 star from me. Good deal.


----------



## bobasaurus

treaterryan, I saw that deal on the woodcraft site but I needed a few more sizes. This set had the ones I was missing, and then some, though maybe it's not quite as good a deal. Also, I'm amazed the woodcraft store wasn't on fire, given the location  (I'm in Lafayette, CO and can see smoke plumes everywhere).


----------



## treaterryan

I'm out here for work (non-fire related) and I'll admit, being from PA, I knew there was a fire here, but didn't realize it was HERE! Smoke everywhere and to be honest, it smells like a campfire themed yankee candle outside. I drove out Rt. 24 (AFTER Woodcraft visit, priorities, priorities…) to see what I could see, and just a few miles out of town, I came to some blackened area. We got aout 2 hours worth of rain earlier and I'm sure that was a relief to the firefighters (as they were all hanging out at Wal-Mart in Woodland Park). It's the craziest thing, I have never seen a wildfire, but the whole town of Co Springs, west of I-25 was blanketed in heavy smoke, similar to dense fog! I'm out near the airport now and the high winds seem to keep this area pretty clear.


----------



## lysdexic

I bought this set from Lowes about two years ago and have quite satisfied with it. I haven't written a review simply because it is my first and only set of Forstner bits.

FYI, I bought the brad point bit set from Lee Valley and they are wonderful. The nicest drill bits I've ever used.

Scott


----------



## Tennessee

Agreed. Had my set for over a year, not a problem anywhere.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the review…curious as to what your project is though ?
Happy July 4th !


----------



## bobasaurus

Dusty, I'm making a pool cue rack. The odd routed shape is for holding the bridge stick. Here are the in-progress build photos:


http://imgur.com/3vsX0


----------



## Dusty56

I see it now …as soon as I read "pool",the light bulb went on ! LOL
thanks for the link : )


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the review. Sounds like a good way to spend a gift card.


----------



## DamnYankee

I've had the same set of over 1 year and have been pleased.


----------



## Dave10

Makes me feel good that I bought this set last year. It wasn't as high as $50 then though, more like $30! It's been a great set though.


----------



## Iggles88

I have the same set I've been very unhappy with mine, even going through pine it has major problems. Does anyone have a way of sharpening them? I've seen Forstner bits sharpened with a rotary tool but they are the straight flutes with no teeth


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm sorry your set doesn't work as well, Iggles. I've seen this forstner sharpening kit at rockler:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22012
My bits seem to be super sharp out of the box and cut hardwoods just fine.

Dave, I'm jealous of your better deal. I don't usually get a good price on things when I need them within a time frame like this. Oh well.


----------



## PCM

I've owned this set for about 1 year. I've enjoyed using the PC forstner bits and consistently get good results. It is very important that one follow not only the recommended rpm for both hard and soft wood, but not using too aggressive a feed rate, will prevent over heating with subsequent loss of temper. Pay very careful attention to how hot the bit is getting and if necessary, plunge in and lift out in short intervals to allow the bit to stay cool, this is especially true for larger bit sizes. I have also found that if any sharpening is necessary, never sharpen the outside rim, and just sharpening the straight edge going across the center of the bit will usually rejuvenate the bit very nicely. Also not when buying the PC forstner bit Lowes offers an 8 piece set for $20.88 and a 14 piece set for $49.97. I own the larger set.


----------



## PCM

I've owned this set for about 1 year. I've enjoyed using the PC forstner bits and consistently get good results. It is very important that one follow not only the recommended rpm for both hard and soft wood, but not using too aggressive a feed rate, will prevent over heating with subsequent loss of temper. Pay very careful attention to how hot the bit is getting and if necessary, plunge in and lift out in short intervals to allow the bit to stay cool, this is especially true for larger bit sizes. I have also found that if any sharpening is necessary, never sharpen the outside rim, and just sharpening the straight edge going across the center of the bit will usually rejuvenate the bit very nicely. Also not when buying the PC forstner bit Lowes offers an 8 piece set for $20.88 and a 14 piece set for $49.97. I own the larger set.


----------



## whitewulf

Trouble understanding you, I am!

Made they are, where?


----------



## SugarbeatCo

Very Happy with the same set I purchased 8 months ago, I use them hard and they still kick butt.. cant be beat for 50 bones


----------



## ShipWreck

Thx for the review. I was looking at this set a while back and I might get them after seeing all the good reviews in this thread.


----------



## woodmaker

I've had the same set for over a year and I really like them.

I need to learn how to sharpen them though. My 1/2" bit is dull as a butter knife and the rest are still going strong though.


----------



## Howie

Thanks for posting. I'm in the market for a new set so I'll look these over too.


----------



## JollyGreen67

I have the same set, from Lowes. Originally bought Ryobi from HD - JUNK ! - looked like they had chewed their way through the wood. Only problem with the PCs are, the shanks are not flat, and you really have to crank down when used in a lathe, or they will spin. To sharpen, I use a file on the teeth, and a diamond hone on the flats


----------



## bobasaurus

Jim, you're right about the smooth shanks. They stay fine in my press, but I imagine lathe drilling could be problematic. I've made it a rule to never buy ryobi… wish I could say the same about harbor freight, but they still get me sometimes.


----------



## lysdexic

One gripe that I do have with this set is the size label is centered between the bits so it is a little confusing and one could easily pick the wrong size. So, I drew an arrow from the size label pointing to the correct bit. But then again, I am a bit anal.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yeah, the labels are pretty confusing. I pulled the wrong bit out a couple times. Arrows are a good idea.


----------



## waho6o9

Arrows are a great idea.


----------



## SergeantSawDust

I'll have to remember that. I need a forstner bit set. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Delta356

Never can go wrong with PC…. Congrats on your new drill bits…..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Arrows! Who wouda nowd? Great idea!!


----------



## TimC

I first bought the smaller set, then needed a bigger size than what was in the small set. Have had both sets for almost two year and I have tot agree with you. I love those bits.


----------



## Kelen

I actually picked up the same set of bits some time back and have been very impressed. For about $50, I'm more than happy with the performance.


----------



## Brianb1

Ive been looking at this set for awhile now, i think it will be on my list on my next Lowe's trip. Ive had really good luck with all my Porter Cable tools so far. thanks for the review !!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Man, they should be paying me for referrals or something. This is one of the few times I've been pleased with a big box tool purchase, instead of wishing I'd gotten something from lee valley, etc.


----------



## Gene01

My identical set Came from HD. I was in the store when the guy was first stocking them. I asked about the price. He said he'd check after he was done stocking them. I said I'd buy a set if they were under $50.00. He hunted me down later and had the set in his hands…marked at $49.98. 
I've been extremely happy with mine.


----------



## thedude50

I got this set about 6 months ago . I was pleased with them for the most part right up to the minute I was asked to test a set of Fish bits. Then it was clear these are 50 dollar bits and the fish are worth 500. They cut cleaner faster and they don't burn the wood as easily. However if your on a budget the PC Chinese set will get the hole made and if your careful you wont burn the wood up. As soon as I was done testing the Fish bits I asked if I could get a full set at some kind of discount that is still in the works but if you want the best forstners out there it is Fish.


----------



## zzzzdoc

I've had mine for over a year, and so far, so good. They still drill quite well.

I agree about the labels being confusing.

And I really dislike the plastic case. Those plastic horizontal dividers on the cover make it hard for me to store a few additional extra Forstner bits in the case, as well as a paper that has recommended speeds.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the friendly advice, now I can make mallets from leftover cutting board material.
WooHoo


----------



## japanesewoodworker

Thanks for this information.

I went to my local Lowes, and dropped $ 49.00, this set came in a beautiful black injection molded plastic case. To me it is important to not only have a nice set of Forstner drill bits, but it is also important to have me "find" this set in my garage ! (grin)


----------



## usnret

I have the same set and it performs great. I have used better bits, but you are talking about spending $20 a piece versus the $50 I paid for the set.


----------

